

Bigger, Faster, Stronger (A documentary on risks and benefits of steroid use) - ulvund
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-8MY1Gep_A

======
chipsy
This documentary is as much about the "society of achievement" - whether it's
in sports, business, or love - as it is about steroids. About how far you will
go to see the dream through, or how driven you are to be the best, to win or
dominate your field.

